# The Wonderful World of Toilet Paper Origami



## SifuPhil (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah - I KNEW you just HAD to take a look at this thread. 



In some of the finer hotels of the world, no detail is too small to overlook. I once stayed at the Plaza in New York City and when I first entered my bathroom I noticed that the toilet paper ends had been folded Origami-style. 

This intrigued me, as I normally stay in hotels that don't even HAVE toilet paper - they use back isses of _National Geographic_. 

For every successive day the paper was folded in a new shape. Evidently being skilled in Asian paper-folding techniques is a requisite for maids these days. If you'd like to add a touch of class to your own home, or are just terribly bored, here's how to do it. Enjoy!

*Toilet Paper Origami*


----------



## R. Zimm (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes, you tricked me with curiousity SifuPhil but it is amazing what the pictures show. Now about these other "hotels" you stay in . . . that would be an interesting thread!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 2, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> Yes, you tricked me with curiousity SifuPhil but it is amazing what the pictures show. Now about these other "hotels" you stay in . . . that would be an interesting thread!



LOL - it would be a tale told by idiot, full of sound and fury, signifying nothing (Macbeth - Act 5, scene 5).


----------



## Dorothy (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice photos, I have never seen anything like that in any hotels I have stayed at. That is a really nice addition to any hotel I think..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2015)

Came across these origami pieces today, very cool!  More here.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 11, 2015)

Oh no.....


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 11, 2015)

> In some of the finer hotels of the world, no detail is too small to overlook. I once stayed at the Plaza in New York City and when I first entered my bathroom I noticed that the toilet paper ends had been folded Origami-style.
> 
> This intrigued me, as I normally stay in *hotels that don't even HAVE toilet paper *- they use back isses of _National Geographic_.



(bolded) :lofl:

The Plaza?? Oohhhh, I’m scared of you! Fanciest hotel I stayed in was in NYC 1994 – the Rihga Royal. But the hotel and flight were paid for by a morning talk show.  I've stayed at a plushy Marriott and Hyatt, but nothing special about the toilet tissue.

That is some impressive TP, Phil.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 11, 2015)

I consider it a lucky day to find enough squares on the core to use.  

And I wouldn't DARE fold one of those !


----------



## imp (Nov 11, 2015)

One of our favorite waiters at the Edgewater Buffet uses their standard table napkins, paper, and makes the most beautiful roses out of them! Wish I had a pic to show. Last one went home with my wife's Mom to Indiana.    imp


----------

